
Who Gives a Crap donates $6m to water charity - Pete-Codes
https://www.smartcompany.com.au/coronavirus/who-gives-a-crap-covid-19-chairy-donation/
======
tony-allan
Well done guys! We need more companies like Who Gives a Crap to inspire us
all.

